# What is your monthly gross income?



## Germania (May 23, 2020)

What is your monthly income? Gross, i.e. before taxes, social security contributions, etc.


----------



## Littleboy (May 23, 2020)

I am sorry you got no reply


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 23, 2020)

I get 3k pocket money from my mom


----------



## Den731 (May 23, 2020)

1200 in $ 

can’t vote for some reason, maybe cos I’m a noob


----------



## Chad1212 (May 23, 2020)

*0 *


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 23, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> *0 *


At your age i got 300€ jfl u live a sad life


----------



## Chad1212 (May 23, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> At your age i got 300€ jfl u live a sad life


I get 15$ every month from my government well,at least that’s something.But I dont even use that money tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (May 23, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> At your age i got 300€ jfl u live a sad life


No money for ur genes


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 23, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> No money for ur genes


I have good genes


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (May 23, 2020)

Nothing.I barely have to eat.Fuck entire Balkan subhuman shithole.I'm moving far away from this rat region


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (May 23, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> No money for ur genes





austrianvirgin said:


> I have good genes


----------



## Krezo (May 23, 2020)

£70 from my parents


----------



## goat2x (May 23, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> *0 *


----------



## Reoa (May 23, 2020)

Norway gross so it's over 5k but damn those taxes fuck me right in my ass after I get my paycheck


----------



## Roping Subhuman (May 23, 2020)

Well whatever it is you're gonna need it now to pay Shekels daily.


----------



## Germania (May 23, 2020)

Reoa said:


> Norway gross so it's over 5k but damn those taxes fuck me right in my ass after I get my paycheck


Norway does not count


----------



## Reoa (May 23, 2020)

Germania said:


> Norway does not count


It's still 4k after taxes


----------



## Deathrasher42 (May 23, 2020)

Nada, zilch, zero


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (May 23, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> I have good genes


Indeed, that's the reason why you're on this forum.


----------



## john2 (May 23, 2020)

80 AUD a month from my parents.

Maybe more if i do them favors. 

I'm a NEET-cel so idk tbh. I don't even use much money.


----------



## elfmaxx (May 23, 2020)

$5000 

if you arent rich don't @ me
i dont talk to poorfags


----------



## Pretty (May 23, 2020)

ZHZ1773 said:


> Indeed, that's the reason why you're on this forum.


Nigga not everyone here is subhuman
The money I make within a month fluctuates depending on how motivated I am


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 23, 2020)

ZHZ1773 said:


> Indeed, that's the reason why you're on this forum.


Im fat what does that have to do with genes


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 23, 2020)

72.000 per month


----------



## Blackpill3d (May 23, 2020)

around 900 from parents. i am neet cel though.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexanderr (May 23, 2020)

€350? Depends on the month, some months I work more than others. I don’t receive pocket money anymore either.


----------



## ComeSweetDeath (May 24, 2020)

$100 housingbux
Some months I get $300 studentbuxx as well.


----------



## xXx_sHrEK69_xXx (May 24, 2020)

320$. 8-5 full time job in turkey.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 24, 2020)

*0*


----------



## Y2J97 (May 24, 2020)

3.000/5.000€ with Internet, depends month and if I want to work.
Thank god in 1 year I would ascend and leave this place


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 24, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> I get 3k pocket money from my mom


Slide me a K


----------



## Roping Subhuman (May 24, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> *0 *





nicekind-halfincel said:


> *0*


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (May 24, 2020)

Im poor af


----------



## OverForMe (May 24, 2020)

proof our problem is getting a job not looks


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (May 26, 2020)

This forum is mostly teens (as evidenced by the answers) hence why a success forum isnt even that useful, none of the teens here are successful or have any life experience


----------



## TUSSELEIF (May 26, 2020)

I’m gonna be honest; I’m lazy and haven’t put the effort to look for a job yet. As I have to do one more year of high school because I failed math this year (jfl) I can look for a job in the meantime.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 26, 2020)

I make $1600 a month


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (May 26, 2020)

Who the fuck cares anyway when 3/10 cunts like this can make £10k a month









Student quits university and now biggest earner in family making £10,000 a month


Imogen Duffield now has 70,000 followers on twitter under the moniker the Big Imo, and is on track to make £120,000 in 2020




www.mirror.co.uk





your earning power won't mean anything in 3-5 years.


----------

